# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας  Bodybuiliding.gr 2016

## Polyneikos

Παρευρεθήκαμε σήμερα μέλη του forum για να κοψουμε την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα του *Bodybuilding.gr.* 
To φαγητό πολύ, η παρέα φανταστική και το κλίμα εορταστικό αλλά και με πολλές συζητήσεις που αφορούσαν το αγαπημένο μας χόμπυ!
Kαι του χρόνου! :08. Toast: 











*(Την πίτα επιμελήθηκε προσωπικά ο Γιάννης Goldenera,φα-ντα-στική!)* :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετά απο το κατάλληλο φαγητό ,τα χαμόγελα ήταν πλατιά  :01. Razz:

----------


## Panos1976

Και του χρονου με υγεια και πρηξιματα!

Στις φωτο τον μονο που δεν γνωριζω τον κυριο στο βαθος  :01. Mr. Green: 

Βαλτε κανα ονομα να σας μαθουμε οι νεοι .

----------


## Feth

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος ειναι ο κύριος στο βάθος ;d

Και του χρόνου παιδιά με υγεια  :01. Smile: 

Συνηθως σε φωτογραφιες που ειναι ο τολης καπου εκει γυρω ειναι και ο κομπράκιας, ελειπε απο το φαγοπότι ?  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Nive

Μπραβο σας. 
Και του χρονου με υγεια!!

----------


## beefmeup

Η βασιλοπιτα του Γιαννη, ηταν απιστευτη, το κλου της βραδειας, οπως κ καθε φορα που φερνει γλυκο για κερασμα!
Κ του χρονου παιδια!

----------


## goldenera

Έλα Διονύση μου, μην υπερβάλεις :01. Mr. Green: ...να'σαι καλά :03. Thumb up:  Ακόμα να χωνέψουμε είναι η αλήθεια, τα κρεατικά έρχονταν κατά ριπάς που δεν τα προλαβαίναμε. Το κλίμα ζεστό, η διάθεση ανεβασμένη, και τα εδέσματα επιμελλημένα από τον Κο Σπύρο ώστε να τηρούν τις απαιτούμενες προδιαγραφές υπέροχα. Ευχαριστούμε, και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά να το επαναλάβουμε!

----------


## beefmeup

δεν υπερβαλω, αφου οι μισοι δεν ειχαν καταλαβει οτι την ειχες φτιαξει εσυ, κ κοιτουσαν με εκπληξη οταν το μαθαιναν :05. Biceps:

----------


## vaggan

κριμα εμας δεν μας καλεσαν ουτε για εδεσματα ουτε για βασιλοπιτα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> δεν υπερβαλω, αφου οι μισοι δεν ειχαν καταλαβει οτι την ειχες φτιαξει εσυ, κ κοιτουσαν με εκπληξη οταν το μαθαιναν


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Odysseas22

Και του χρονου συμφορουμιτες

Προτεινω ban σε οποιον παραγγειλε coca cola light αντι για κρασι ή μπυρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

ηταν ight λογω γευσης παντα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ακόμαφωτογραφιες , επί της κοπής

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μια χαρα παιδιά - και του χρονου!!!Μπράβο,με το καλό να οργανωθούμε και Βορειότερα γιατί οι περιφερειακοί πυρήνες έχουν πέσει σε λυθαργο!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αυτο που ζήλεψα περισσότερο ειναι η βασιλόπιτα του Γιάννη,κιμπάρης και μερακλής σε όλα του!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

Eιχε καιρο να γινει συναντηση με τοσα πολλα μελη,περασαμε υπεροχα,γελασαμε πολυ και το κυριοτερο φαγαμε διχως αυριο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> Αυτο που ζήλεψα περισσότερο ειναι η βασιλόπιτα του Γιάννη,κιμπάρης και μερακλής σε όλα του!


Έλα προς τα κάτω Νικόλα και θα σε περιποιηθούμε καταλλήλως :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Eιχε καιρο να γινει συναντηση με τοσα πολλα μελη,περασαμε υπεροχα,γελασαμε πολυ και το κυριοτερο φαγαμε διχως αυριο


Ευτυχώς που τα εδέσματα ήταν άφθονα γιατί δε σε προλαβαίναμε, τα άρπαζες με ταχύτητα φωτός :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Περασαμε απιθανα κ του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε πολυ το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, το Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη και το Χρήστο Γκολιά που μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους καθώς και όλα τα παιδιά που ήρθαν - ιδιαίτερα τον Ηλία που κατέβηκε από Χρυσούπολή! Ήταν μια όμορφη βραδυά με ωραίες συζητήσεις. Να μαστε καλά και του χρόνου!  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Και του χρόνου με υγεία, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!

----------


## LION

Πάνο να είσαι καλά και σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα υγεία και επιτυχία στο επάγγελμα που ασκείς!Το έχω αναφέρει και παλαιότερα,ότι στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι και είναι χαρά μου να βρισκόμαστε όποτε μπορούμε! :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλη την ομάδα, πλατιά χαμόγελα βλέπω και χαίρομαι! Και του χρόνου με υγεία!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω σήμερα ξημερώματα γύρισα στη βάση μου και ομολογώ ότι περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα και ο λόγος ότι είμασταν η παρέα που μας δένουν πολλα κοινά εδω και χρόνια και γνωριζόμαστε καλα πλέον μεταξύ μας οπότε στο φαγητό δεν κρατούσαμε τούς τύπους και προσχήματα και τρώγαμε αλήτικα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast: 

να ευχαριστήσω και γω με την σειρά μου τον Πάνο (Μασκλεμπος) γι αυτη την πρωτοβουλία και το κέρασμα και να ευχηθω καλή επιτυχία και πρόοδο εκεί που βρίσκετε μακρυα απο την πατρίδα  :08. Toast: 

και να μην ξεχάσω τον κατασκευαστη της υπέροχης βασιλόπιτας τον φίλο μας Γιάννη (Γκολντενέρα ) ο οποιος γιορτάζει σήμερα και να είναι πάντα γερός κι ευτυχισμένος με διάθεση για μαγειρική και ζαχαροπλαστική γιατι τόχει επειδη είναι μερακλής γι αυτο τα φτιάχνει νόστιμα

----------


## beegee

το φλουρι δεν μαθαμε σε ποιον επεσε ...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

σωστα!!
στον Τολαρο κ με την καταλληλη ευχη απο τον φαδερ Χρηστο! :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και κάποιες τελευταίες φωτό που τραβήχθηκαν.
Και του χρόνου!

----------


## beegee

> σωστα!!
> στον Τολαρο κ με την καταλληλη ευχη απο τον φαδερ Χρηστο!


ε τωρα πρεπει να μαθουμε και την ευχη ... :01. Mr. Green: 
καλη χρονια λοιπον και στον τολη και σε ολο το φορουμ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

Μπραβο παιδιά! 
Και του χρόνου! 
Χαίρομαι πολύ για σας! 
Είστε όλοι πανεμορφοι!

Μια ερωτηση: λόγω των Φώτων φέρατε τον παπά?  :08. Turtle: 
Αυτόν με το κόκκινο γυαλακι εννοω!!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> ε τωρα πρεπει να μαθουμε και την ευχη ...


δεν γινεται, θα επιβληθει λογοκρισια απο τον admin :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι το φλουρί έτυχε στον Τόλαρο και ενοείτε ότι τον ευχηθήκαμε και εγω με τον μπαμπά του κάναμε κάποιες ίδιες ευχές , αλλα δεν τις λέμε δημόσια πέρα απο τις κλασικές στερεότυπες μη θεωρηθούμε και ως Σάτυροι και γιατι φοβόμαστε μην δε πιάσουν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Ε η κλασικη ευχη που δινεται σε εναν 20αρη....χαχαχα 

Ερωτηση ο μουσατος διπλα στον Τασο ειναι ο Γιαννης?

----------


## goldenera

Ναι αυτός ο αγριάνθρωπος είναι :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Έλα προς τα κάτω Νικόλα και θα σε περιποιηθούμε καταλλήλως



Λιγο απειλητικό ακούστηκε αυτό αλλά ξερω ότι εισαι δυνατός οικοδεσπότης!!! Θα γινει κι αυτο με την πρώτη ευκαιρια,καλός εχόντων των πραγμάτων  :01. Razz: 

Πολύχρονος παληκάρι μου και ότι επιθυμείς να το βλεπεις να πραγματοποιείται!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

> και να μην ξεχάσω τον κατασκευαστη της υπέροχης βασιλόπιτας τον φίλο μας Γιάννη (Γκολντενέρα ) ο οποιος γιορτάζει σήμερα και να είναι πάντα γερός κι ευτυχισμένος με διάθεση για μαγειρική και ζαχαροπλαστική γιατι τόχει επειδη είναι μερακλής γι αυτο τα φτιάχνει νόστιμα


Ευχαριστώ Ηλία για τα καλά σου λόγια, περιττό βέβαια να πω στα μέλη του forum πως μόλις μπήκε ο Ηλίας στο μαγαζί γέμισε κυριολεκτικά ο χώρος από την ογκώδη παρουσία του, επιβλητικός όπως πάντα, ζεστός και φιλικότατος, και ήταν χαρά μας που γνωρίσαμε και τον γιο του που όπως είδα θα βαδίσει στα καλά χνάρια του πατέρα του :03. Thumb up: 




> Μια ερωτηση: λόγω των Φώτων φέρατε τον παπά? 
> Αυτόν με το κόκκινο γυαλακι εννοω!!!!!


Ναι αγορίνα μου ακριβώς, και μόλις έρθεις στην Ελλάδα ειδικά για εσένα θα σε βάλω κάτω από το περταχήλι και θα σε ευλογήσω καταλλήλως :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Λιγο απειλητικό ακούστηκε αυτό αλλά ξερω ότι εισαι δυνατός οικοδεσπότης!!! Θα γινει κι αυτο με την πρώτη ευκαιρια,καλός εχόντων των πραγμάτων 
> 
> Πολύχρονος παληκάρι μου και ότι επιθυμείς να το βλεπεις να πραγματοποιείται!


Μη φοβού Νικόλα απειλητικό θα είναι μόνο για το στομάχι σου (λόγω ποσότητας εννοώ :01. Wink: ) Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές............ο μόνος που έχει να φοβάται κάτι είναι ο φίλος μου ο γιατρός :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

> Ε η κλασικη ευχη που δινεται σε εναν 20αρη....χαχαχα 
> 
> Ερωτηση ο μουσατος διπλα στον Τασο ειναι ο Γιαννης?


Μάλλον βιάστικα και σε μπέρδεψα, ο τύπος με τη μακριά μισολευκή γενειάδα είμαι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ερωτηση ο μουσατος διπλα στον Τασο ειναι ο Γιαννης?


ο Γιωργος ειναι :03. Thumb up: 

*Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος*

----------


## Nive

Σορρυ αν σας μπερδεψα αλλα ο Τασος ειναι μοντελακι, σε καθε φωτο μεσα. 
Τον Γιωργο Βασιλακοπουλο τον ξερω Διονυση  :03. Thumb up: 
Υπεθεσα πως ο golden ειναι αυτη η μορφαρα με την γενιαδα!!!  :03. Clap:  :01. Wink: 
Συλλεκτικο κομματι ο γειτονας  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Εξαιρετική συνάντηση με κορυφαία παρέα, αν Κ ομολογώ δεν με έφτασε η ώρα για να μιλήσω με όλους όσο θα ήθελα! Ίσως επειδή η τροφοδοσία του φαγητού ήταν συνεχόμενη από την ώρα που κάτσαμε, έως ότου φύγαμε!.. Η πίτα του Γιανναρου κορυφαία, κόντεψα να έκραγω στο τέλος.!!!

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστούμε για όλα..! Τόσο για το τραπέζι όσο Κ για την δυνατότητα που μας έχει δοθει μέσα από αυτή την παρέα, να ερχόμαστε σε επαφή με κάποιους σπουδαίους ανθρώπους του χώρου... Και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά με. Υγεία.

----------


## goldenera

> Υπεθεσα πως ο golden ειναι αυτη η μορφαρα με την γενιαδα!!! 
> Συλλεκτικο κομματι ο γειτονας


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

Πρέπει να έπεσε μάσα τρελή!!!

Ψωμί μπριτζολα και κόκα κόλα!!!

Κουμπάρε , μου είπε το "πουλακι" ότι έχεις για στήθος μια πανοπλία!!!! 
Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! Να στε καλά να σμιγετε! Και εύχομαι να δώσει μια φορά η τύχη να τα πούμε από κοντά!

----------


## goldenera

Όχι ψωμί γιατρέ είπαμε, πιτούλα σχεδόν αλάδωτη έπαιζε. Και μη μας λες για τύχες κλπ, όταν με το καλό έρθεις στην πατρίδα σε 1η ευκαιρία, πέρνα και λίγο από τη ζούγκλα μας πριν κατηφορήσεις στη λεβεντογέννα :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Εσενα παππούλη πως και σε άφησαν να πας? Να υποθέσω σε πήγαν εκεί με τ αμάξι και μετα το φαγητο ηρθαν και σε πηραν? Οπως μας πηγαιναν στα παρτι στο δημοτικο? Εκεί που σκύβεις με ανοικτό το στόμα πάνω απ τις μπριτζολες αν ήμουν δίπλα θα σου χα ρίξει αλυπητη σφαλιάρα!!!! 

Η ερώτηση είναι μετά το τραπέζι δεν ακολούθησε after? Ή μήπως κάτι μας κρύβετε??? Ρε κατέβηκε το παιδί μας απ την Καβάλα και δεν το πήγατε να πιει ένα ποτό??? Αφιλοξενοι!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Τα μετά φίλε δε λέγονται........θα μείνουν ανείπωτα για πάντα :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Δε μιλάω για σενα καλέ μου!!!  Εσύ ξέρω που πήγες!!! Σπίτι ξύλο γάλα και ύπνο!!! :01. Razz: 

Για το λύκο και τα λυκοπουλα μιλαω!!!

----------


## goldenera

Κούνια που σε κούναγε ποντικογιατρούλη :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vaggan

εντωμεταξυ γιανναρας γκολντεν και τασος αν δεν τους ηξερα θα ελεγα οτι ειναι πατερας με γιο. μορφαρες   :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπραβο ρε παιδες. Να'στε ολοι καλα να το επαναλαβετε και του χρονου  :03. Thumb up: 

(κραταγε κανεις τι macros καταναλωθηκαν?  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Fataoulas

> εντωμεταξυ γιανναρας γκολντεν και τασος αν δεν τους ηξερα θα ελεγα οτι ειναι πατερας με γιο. μορφαρες




Απο το πληκτρολογιο μου το πηρες Βαγγελη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Για μένα ήταν μία μοναδική εμπειρία που συνάντησα τόσους φίλους του αθλήματος μαζεμένους σε ένα τραπέζι.
Με όλους συζήτησα πολλά και διάφορα για το άθλημα και η βραδιά κύλησε πολύ ευχάριστα. Το πιο ωραίο ήταν ότι δύο παλιοί bodybuilders είχαν μαζί και τους γιους τους. Ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου τον Αντώνη, και ο Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου τον Τόλη.
Έτσι, γιατί το άθλημα χρειάζεται και συνέχεια…

----------

